# Deadlifts - How to keep your back straight?



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm really stuck with deadlifts as I cant seem to keep my back straight...when i get ready to lift the top of my back seems to bend...

the back isnt curved in an ovalish way...its just bent at the top slightly...however am i rite in thinking that even this shouldn't happen and the back should remain completely straight?

if i bend my knees more it does straighten out somewhat but its like a half squat half deadlift

any suggestions? anybody else face the same issue?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

1. Look up

2. Arch your back backwards. Most of the time when you do this it 'feels' like you are hyper extending and arching, when infact it is straight.


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> 1. Look up
> 
> 2. Arch your back backwards. Most of the time when you do this it 'feels' like you are hyper extending and arching, when infact it is straight.


yeah ill try that...but was really pd off today as i ended up having a crap session as no matter how much i tried, i couldn't get my back straight...

ill try again next week i suppose thanks for the advice mate!


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

If you keep your head up as Joe said (not tilted back though) but looking straight ahead throughout the lift from the bottom to the top and back down, it is virtualy imposible not to keep your back straight. Even if it feels like it is bent, if you keep that head position your back will be fine.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

A big deep breath pulls the shoulders back and opens the chest.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> A big deep breath pulls the shoulders back and opens the chest.


agreed. but if your doing anything over a semi- heavy weight take a few deep breaths before you lift....or you will see starts/could faint.


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> agreed. but if your doing anything over a semi- heavy weight take a few deep breaths before you lift....or you will see starts/could faint.


agree on that...i realise the importance of correct breathing when doing deadlifts or squats...my breathing wasn't perfect some while back and as a result i used to get dizzy/faintish/sickish after a couple of sets of deadlifts...however having corrected the breathing i dont get that anymore


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> This could be one of two things. Simply the weight is too heavy to keep good form. Or you are not squeezing your glutes (your ass).
> 
> As you drive up from your heels, really focus on thrusting your hips forward and squeezing your glutes to lock out the weight. May sound silly but it works, it's much harder for your back to round when your glutes are contracted.


weight being too heavy is not the case as im struggling to get my back straight when im in the position to begin the lift and haven't lifted the weight


----------



## jimmy007 (May 18, 2010)

all i do is chest out head up abs slightly tight, sorted, works for me


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> sorry mate completely misread your post!
> 
> for some reason read it as when you get to the top of the lift your back starts to round, not when you get ready to lift.
> 
> Ok then, for getting in the right position to start with, push your chest out, your back cannot round if you keep yuor chest puffed out.


lol no probz mate!

yeah will emphasize on all the suggestions gathered from here in my next session and hopefully i'll get it right! will post the outcome


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> If you still can't quite get it right, take a vid and post it on here :thumbup1:


if the next attempt fails than definitely the video seems like a good idea as it should give an exact idea of the problem


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

After watching guys perform the car deadlift at a strongman event i've never seen so many rounded backs..And tonight at training the lads that were powerlifting didnt exactly have straight backs..When you see guys lifting stones their backs are'nt exactly straight either,they are hunched over.

But saying that them guys have all been lifting for years..Best suggestion i can provide is do your deadlifts in front of a mirror so you can develop your technique, i'm relatively new to deadlifting so its form first then weight..after 6 months i will start to focus on weight, also i take my trainers of so my feet are more stable..

Just my wee input hope it helps..


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

nelly1972 said:


> After watching guys perform the car deadlift at a strongman event i've never seen so many rounded backs..And tonight at training the lads that were powerlifting didnt exactly have straight backs..When you see guys lifting stones their backs are'nt exactly straight either,they are hunched over.
> 
> But saying that them guys have all been lifting for years..Best suggestion i can provide is do your deadlifts in front of a mirror so you can develop your technique, i'm relatively new to deadlifting so its form first then weight..after 6 months i will start to focus on weight, also i take my trainers of so my feet are more stable..
> 
> Just my wee input hope it helps..


what you said about the powerlifters, lifting stones and vehicles is quite interesting. However I also know a couple of people who suffered serious dislocation/injuries as a result of poor form/technique. I suppose its one of those things where if you are lucky, you may get away with a poor form however the question is considering the possible damage that may happen..are you willing to risk it?

Using the mirror is good advise and something I do whenever poss. It is what made me realise that my bak wasnt straight


----------



## N.P (Dec 18, 2007)

chin up, a55 out


----------



## davidian (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi,

Although the form should be good, I am 6ft 2 and find a curve wanting to appear in my back if use my back early in the lift, I push from my heels until I am sure I can keep my shoulders back.

I am probably not getting as much out of deads training this way.


----------

